# Cw380?



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone purchased one of these?

CW380
CW3833 (2.58" Barrel) 
Black polymer frame, matte stainless slide
MSRP: $419.00
Caliber: .380 ACP
Capacity: 6+1
Operation: Trigger cocking DAO; lock breech; "Browning - type" recoil lug; passive striker block; no magazine disconnect
Barrel: 2.58", Conventional Rifling, 1 - 16 right-hand twist
Length O/A: 4.96"
Height: 3.9"
Slide Width: .75"
Weight: Pistol 10.2 ounces (w/o magazine) 
Grips: Textured polymer
Sights: Drift adjustable white bar-dot combat rear sight, pinned in polymer front sight
Finish: Black polymer frame, matte stainless steel slide
Magazine: 1 - 6 rd, Stainless


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I haven't seen them out. But I am in the market for a mouse gun. Would love to handle one.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

My LGS is now taking orders for them and asking a lot less than $419. My only problem is the draw. Here's my post in CCW area. What do you Kahr people think.

"A while back, I decided I wanted a Ruger LCP. Waiting for availability, I stumbled across the Kahr CW380 on line. Having handled both, it's a much better shooter, for only $30 more "street". The guy at he LGS stated that he felt the LCP might still be better because it was smoother and better for a pocket holster draw. I don't have a place to try drawing. I don't think I am we'll enough trained to do it correctly. I am in a chicken/egg situation. What do you all think?"


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

The CW380 is Kahr's answer to a "cheap" .380 pistol. The P380 is by no means "cheap" - I think mine set me back about $700 or so here in the great and wonderful State of Kalifornia! The CW380 eschews some of the high cost options such as dovetail sights and laser engraving. The actual pistol is typically Kahr quality...small, thin, lightweight and worth the money.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

Bought one a few weeks ago. Tried with FM 100 gr ball .worked fine after about 75/100 rnds Had a few FTF, it locked the slide back, released slide lock, fed fine. Tried DRT, CD, Liberty and no feeding problems at all. Got it with 2 extra mags as a package for free.


----------

